# Software für Samsung-Bilderrahmen mit Virus infiziert



## Newsfeed (2 Dezember 2008)

Wer in den letzten Wochen als Weihnachtsgeschenk einen digitalen Bilderrahmen von Samsung gekauft hat, sollte genau nachprüfen, bevor er ihn unter den Baum legt.

Weiterlesen...


----------

